
New Robot Makes Soldiers Obsolete[video] - rolph
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3RIHnK0_NE
======
carapace
> This video is a comedic parody and is not owned, endorsed, created by, or
> associated with the Boston Dynamics company.

------
rolph
and then take a look here and you will realize the actual danger.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIlEYGFBECU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIlEYGFBECU)

there was a lack of fear or caution in the first video, when a robot could
easily twist a human like a lemon wedge.

management of public perception could make soldiers obsolete.

